# New Age, New Thread - Barker



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right some of you may remember me some may not.

Been in and out this game like a [email protected] yoyo.

Well, ive been back into it for about 5-6 weeks now, and ive put on a stone. A full stone! Well pleased with progress.

I work out in my garage so i am slightly limited to what i can do, but i'm making progress so it's all good. I would like to compete one day, i'm staying natty for now but never say never ey?

Now for some statistics:

Height: 6' 1

Weight: 11st 10.6 (taken from a second ago)

Benching about 50kg, lowering with each set, cant remember all my weights ill post em up after i complete each routine next week.

The routine:

Monday: Chest and Biceps

Tuesday: Shoulders and Abs

Wednesday: Back and Triceps

Thursday: Legs and Biceps

I have only recently included a second bicep session to my weekly routine as i was seeing little to no progress in my biceps.

Added some crappy pics, will do more when i find time.

Dimensions:

Arms Tensed: 12.5 (Not tensed 12)

Forearm: 11.5

Chest tensed: 42 (Not tensed 39.5)

Waist: 32

Goals (6 months from now):

Arms tensed: 14

Chest un-tensed: 42

Weight: 13st

Thankyou and goodbye


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck barker, stick with it! I'll be keeping tabs on this!! :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck Bro... :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate, I'll pop in from time to time. Chest is looking good mate, when your guns get a few more inches on them you'll look real good. What do you do for triceps out of interest?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck buddy! Id watch what your doing with biceps cause your hitting them 3! Times a week mate, so you may be overtraining if you do this? Not sure mate just an observation, will follow with interest


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> What do you do for triceps out of interest?


Dumbell tricep extensions, either layed down or stood up, and then i pull out two chairs from the decking and do dips using the backs of each of them 



Ryan16 said:


> Id watch what your doing with biceps cause your hitting them 3! Times a week mate, so you may be overtraining if you do this?


I'm guessing you're counting back exercises as my 3rd one right? I thought this too, but as you can see i have small biceps, and ive not seen any improvements in them since i started training about a year ago (been out of the game a few times) so i'm going to see how this goes. If i fail then i guess ill go back to 1 (or 2 counting back) and try some different methods.

Thanks for the good luck guys, i'm 17 today btw, my last thread was made when i was 16 check it out if you want to see improvements, so in 6 months ill be 17 and a half, hopefully by the time im 18 ill be pretty big  !


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good luck mate just eat loads and train as hard and heavy as you can :thumb: If you see no proggres try switching to a 5x5 routine helped me out sh1t loads.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Barker said:


> I'm guessing you're counting back exercises as my 3rd one right? I thought this too, but as you can see i have small biceps, and ive not seen any improvements in them since i started training about a year ago (been out of the game a few times) so i'm going to see how this goes. If i fail then i guess ill go back to 1 (or 2 counting back) and try some different methods.
> 
> Thanks for the good luck guys, i'm 17 today btw, my last thread was made when i was 16 check it out if you want to see improvements, so in 6 months ill be 17 and a half, hopefully by the time im 18 ill be pretty big  !


You might not think your seeing progress but it will be there, as youve said youve been out a few times in the last year so its not really been consistant, ive been eating sleeping and training hard over the past 6 months and my arms have went from 13" to 14.4" last time i checked, remember your arm suze isnt all bicep, they will look sh1t if you have under developed triceps, id be patient mate make the eat sleep train consistant and it will come trust me 

Happy birthday btw  its good being 17 you dont sound so young! Lol you gona do lessons for driving soon?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy birthday and best or luck reaching youre goals


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> You might not think your seeing progress but it will be there, as youve said youve been out a few times in the last year so its not really been consistant, ive been eating sleeping and training hard over the past 6 months and my arms have went from 13" to 14.4" last time i checked, remember your arm suze isnt all bicep, they will look sh1t if you have under developed triceps, id be patient mate make the eat sleep train consistant and it will come trust me
> 
> Happy birthday btw  its good being 17 you dont sound so young! Lol you gona do lessons for driving soon?


Thing is ive only really seen half an inch growth since i started working out, or the first time i measured them. Got a feeling its something to do with my genetics. My triceps are 'better' than my biceps so to speak, they just don't seem to grow. I'm sticking at it now anyway and im eating and training lots and have been for the past 5-6 weeks and ive seen some far better improvements from when i used to work out.

And cheers  yeah got my first lesson booked for tuesday, im pretty obsessed with cars so can't wait till i can drive, then maybe ill join a gym :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just try training biceps twice a week mate, it works well for some. I need to too as they're kind of my lagging muscle too. For triceps maybe try some close grip bench presses? As you probably know, triceps make up 2/3 of the upper arm so you really want to hit them hard. I do CGBP, weighted dips, skull crushers and tricep pushdowns. I often do something called FST-7 on the pushdowns, look it up mate. You could try it on biceps to shock them into growth


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

oh cool just found a thread on here about it, might give that a go if i see no improvement for the next two weeks or so

one thing i have started doing are 21's, burns like a fvcker, cant straighten my arms at all after ive done em haha feels great


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I might give them ago next Wednesday, been meaning to try them for ages. Also, do you do things like drop sets and super sets? They can shock muscles into growth too.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

You got a great base to start from. I wish I had a base like that, could just be on permanent bulk. I always end up fat, have to cut again and lose my strength. I've been fat most of my life though.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

now then mate how you doing lad?

been a long time lol keep it up mate ive grown quite a bit sine last talking to you lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Barker said:


> Thing is ive only really seen half an inch growth since i started working out, or the first time i measured them. Got a feeling its something to do with my genetics. My triceps are 'better' than my biceps so to speak, they just don't seem to grow. I'm sticking at it now anyway and im eating and training lots and have been for the past 5-6 weeks and ive seen some far better improvements from when i used to work out.
> 
> And cheers  yeah got my first lesson booked for tuesday, im pretty obsessed with cars so can't wait till i can drive, then maybe ill join a gym :thumbup1:


just keep it consistant this time!! lol and the gains will come  wont know if its genetics or not untill probs bout a years training lol but even then someone with p1ss poor genetics can still achieve greatness with a consistant effort :beer:

nice one, dont you need your provisional to do that tho ? lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one, dont you need your provisional to do that tho ? lol


Yeah had my provisional a while, can get it at 16 in case you didnt know

And orite Jamie, am not bad ta how are you? you look lots bigger from when we last spoke


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I might give them ago next Wednesday, been meaning to try them for ages. Also, do you do things like drop sets and super sets? They can shock muscles into growth too.


Due to me working out in my garage drop sets are hard, means i have to be as quick as i can taking weight off the bar and its just too much hassle half the time. Although i do sometimes with my shoulders do a barbell military press then right after do some dumbell shoulder presses to act as a sort of drop set.

Really need some more weights, or to join a gym.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Barker said:



> Due to me working out in my garage drop sets are hard, means i have to be as quick as i can taking weight off the bar and its just too much hassle half the time. Although i do sometimes with my shoulders do a barbell military press then right after do some dumbell shoulder presses to act as a sort of drop set.
> 
> Really need some more weights, or to join a gym.


Yeah I train at home too mate, you can still get round doing drop sets though. If I was to do a bicep curl drop set, I'd set them up with a few 5kg's instead of 10kg's so once I've finished the first set I can just chuck two 5kg's off then carry on. To save more time, just leave the collars off. As long as your grip is the same each side, there's no reason the weights will fall off :thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

are you still training in ur garage mate what happend to joining a gym


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope i did not know that! Damn if i did i would have sent away for it ages ago lol

What kit you got in your garage?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah i do Jamie, ive thought about joining a gym but i havent got the money really and the gyms id like to join id have to bike to, making me tired by the time i get there, ill probs consider it once i get a car and a job.

And Ryan i have bench with the stand for the bar which is adjustable, although the bar has mainly those ****ty plastic weights on at the minute, hence needing more iron weights. There is also a pad at the end of the bench for bicep isolation and such.

Another bar that weighs about 5kg for military press, bicep curls etc. Got about 20 kg in weight on that, although i switch em round to get more/less.

then another bar, forgot the name of it, like an EZ bar bit in the middle it has a part for hammer curls.

Two dumbells (bout 10kg each but i switch up the weights on em)

Sit up bench

New addition is the an exercise ball.

Ill get some post up the weights im actually doing after my next session (tomorrow, chest and biceps).

cheers


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ok mate great


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

you still on juice jamie?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate, hopefully you can get more weights soon, i know what bar your talking about they have one in the gym use lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I just call it a tricep bar lol.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

not had it in 9 weeks mate lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just checking in pal.

looking great, getting there :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers Solid.

Chest and Biceps todayy heres how it went..

*Chest*

Warm up - 39kg x 12 (bench)

59kg x 9

59kg x 6

54kg x 6

44kg x 8

10kg x 10 (Dumbell Flys)

*Biceps*

10kg x 10 (standing dumbell curls)

17kg x 10 (seated, isolated dumbell curls)

19kg x Left arm 6, only managed 5 on right. Added 2 forced repetitions.

17kg x 10

20kg x 7 low + 7 high + 7 full (21's with barbell)

Not liking the strength imbalance in my biceps


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

what made u ask if i was still on the juice mate..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

everyone has one weaker side! when you do the reps with your right arm(im guessing thats your weak arm?) whenever you fail on that stop with the same amount of reps on your left so the right catches up, i did this and now my left is stronger than ever!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah i was thinking that, im left handed so i usually do my left arm first, and i guess it means im pushing my right arm even more to try catch up with the left, but i may try the right first and just do the same amount with my left.

Oh and Jamie, just wondering


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah give it a try next time  worked wonders for me, funilly enough last time i did db hammer curls it was my right arm lagging haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol id say i look much better now ive cum off them mate im eating well now and plenty of protein


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] with your other hand  :thumb:

Good stuff mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Very depressed today, not going to go into why but if this carries on i can see my training being seriously affected. Seriously can't remember the last time i was 'happy', but im not going to cry to you all. Anyway, shoulders and abs earler;

*Shoulders*

1) 10kg x 10 Dumbell lateral raises

2) 40kg x 10 Military press

3) 13kg x 10 Front dumbell raise

________________________________

1) 13kg x 10 Dumbell lateral raises

2) 40kg x 8 Military press

3) 13kg x 10 Front dumbell raise

________________________________

1) 13kg x 10 Dumbell lateral raises

2) 40kg x 9 Military press

3) 13kg x 10 Front dumbell raise

________________________________

1) 13kg x 10 Dumbell lateral raises

2) 40kg x 7 Military press (+2 forced reps)

3) 13kg x 10 Front dumbell raise - then 8kg x 10 as a kind of drop set

*Abs*

1) 20 x Ball crunch

2) 10 x Ball pass

_________________

1) 20 x Ball crunch

2) 10 x Ball pass

_________________

1) 30 x Ball crunch

2) 10 x Ball pass

_________________

1) 20 x Ball crunch (holding 2.5kg weight behind my head)

2) 10 x Ball pass

3) 'Plank' for 60 seconds

_________________

In between shoulder sets id do an ab set so i was switching between the two.

So yeah thats that.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Chin up buddy. Just try and think positive when you're lifting, use it as a place to let your anger and frustrations out. Show those weights who's boss


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty much what i did mate, just put St. Anger album on by Metallica and turned sadness into anger. Almost let out a tear near the end though, yeah it's that bad.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww, well I don't know the issues and I'm sure you don't want to speak about them but we're all here for you if you do 

All the best.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Id like to share my troubles but it'd tke too long to write it all out haha, but cheers anyway mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Chin up buddy, i dont use the gym as a place to get out my anger i use it as my place of zen, the place i can just switch off and only think about the weights and my goals  here if needed bud PMs are always there!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear your having issues in your life.

Try to keep your chin up


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

chin up mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty late workout last night s'why im posting it up now...

*Back*

40kg x 12 (Bent over Row)(Warm up)

1)60kg x 10 (Deadlift)

2)60kg x 10 (Bent over row)

3) 7 (wide grip pull up)

____________________________

1)60kg x 10 (Deadlift)

2)60kg x 10 (Bent over row)

3)17kg x 10 (Can't remember what you call this, its where you lay down and bring the weight over your head till its infront of you, like a lat pull down. ill call it a lying lat pull down)

4)60kg x 15 (shrug)

____________________________

1)60kg x 10 (Deadlift)

2)60kg x 10 (Bent over row)

3)17kg x 10 (Lying lat pull down)

4)60kg x 15 (shrug)

____________________________

1)60kg x 10 (Deadlift)

2)60kg x 10 (Bent over row)

3)17kg x 10 (Lying lat pull down)

4)60kg x 15 (shrug)

____________________________

*Triceps*

10kg x 10 (Standing tricep extension) (warm up)

1) 10 (Dips)

2)15kg x 5.5 (Lying tricep extension)

_______________________________

1) 11 (Dips)

2)12kg x 8 (Lying tricep extension)

_______________________________

1) 8 (Dips)

2)10kg x 7 (Lying tricep extension)

_______________________________

1) 7 (Dips)

2)10kg x 5 (+2 forced)(Lying tricep extension)

2.5) 7kg x 7 (drop set) (Lying tricep extension)

_______________________________

Cheers


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

nice workout pal some good weights in there.

also that exersise is called pullovers.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ahh right cheers mate, off for legs and some more bicep work once ive finished this can of monster


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Fvcking despise dumbell lunges, kept fallin all over the place 

anyway...

*Legs*

*
*

*
1) 10kg x 10 (DB Lunges)*

*
2) 20kg x 25 (Calf Raises)*

*
______________________*

*
*

*
1) 10kg x 10 (DB Lunges)*

*
2) 20kg x 30 (Calf Raises)*

*
______________________*

*
*

*
1) 10kg x 10 (DB Lunges)*

*
2) 20kg x 30 (Calf Raises)*

*
______________________*

*
*

*
1) 10kg x 10 (DB Lunges)*

*
2) 20kg x 40 (Calf Raises) (BURNNN!)*

*
______________________*

*
*

*
**Biceps*

10kg x 12 (dumbell curls)(warm up)

1) 26kg x 12 (wide grip curl)

2) 31kg x 10 (hammer curl)

_________________________

1) 31kg x 10 (wide grip curl)

2) 31kg x 7 (hammer curl) (isolated)

_________________________

1) 15kg x 8 (Dumbell curl)(isolated) (weak arm first Ryan  )

2) 31kg x 9 (hammer curl)

_________________________

1) 15kg x 8 (Dumbell curl) (isolated)

2) 31kg x 8 (Hammer Curl) (+2 forced)

3) 20kg x 7+7+7 (21's)

Ill make another post after this about what ive eaten today...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Don't have the times of everything but hey food is food!

-Protein shake

-60-70g oats

-Pretty poor sized BLT in costa coffee

-Decent sized BLT from sommerfields

-Milky Way magic stars

-PWO protein shake

eating chilli con carne as i type this, will have a banana after that and a shake before bed


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice workouts buddy, although do you do them

Like that? So its basically like all supersets? Like 1 set deadlift 1 set bent over row etc? And how did the weak arm first feel? Lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Where do you train mate? Im in grimsby aswell haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not quite sure what a superset is mate, is it the thing Mike Mentzes big on i.e elliminating muscles that help a larger muscle by doing different exercises first?

and it felt better knowing i did the same reps for each arm haha 

@Mark, in my garage mate, you?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah I realised just after I posted, i have selective reading ability lol, I train at the YMCA but started out in my garage with nothing but 2, 8kg dumbells so had to be quite inventive.

I was pretty limited for things i could do, sorry if your allready doing them like but I used to put as much weight on one dumbells as i could and do dumbell snatches, DB Clean & Press, DB swings etc etc lots of kettlebell style movements and it sure gave me some allright gains and helps mix things up abit.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ahh right, yeah thats pretty much what i do, especially for shoulders, end up putting a load on one and just trying to keep myself steady, whats the membership fee and the gym itself like at ymca?

Edit: im that scared about not getting my nutrition in the morning am off to the shop to get some milk at this time haha


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

25 a month, 30 up front joining fee :cursing: so first month is 50 but oh well we all gotta make are money.

Decent enough gym and some right monsters train there, its not massive but enough equipment to keep me happy (power rack)

http://www.everybodiesallroundgym.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Barker said:


> Not quite sure what a superset is mate, is it the thing Mike Mentzes big on i.e elliminating muscles that help a larger muscle by doing different exercises first?
> 
> and it felt better knowing i did the same reps for each arm haha
> 
> @Mark, in my garage mate, you?


Supersets is basically when you do exercises back to back to try shock the muscles into growth etc, is the way you write it out the way you do it or do you do your sets of say deads then move to bent over rows? And lmao whats the milk for?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I do it how i write it, so deadlift, wait a min or so, then bent over rows etc. and every 'line' you see spliting up the sets means i go and do a set of the other exercise. For example today it went legs, bi's, legs, bi's and so on..

oh and the milk is for protein shakes and oats


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That not annoying having to set up different things every set?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Does get a bit annoying sometimes, but as you can see i use the same weight for deads and bent over rows. It's also why i dont train pecks and triceps on the same day, although i easily could, itd just mean training my biceps with my back, which means swapping weights round loooads


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You lazy bastard!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hamstrings and ar5e are killing me today

did that legs work out after having walked miles that day :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> ar5e are killing me today


sorry for being so rough pal :whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

YES

Finally after 3 days off i can get back on it 

Chest and biceps today, although no one's home so ill probably end up trying to lift too much and get trapped under the bar, again :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well hopefully not mate! :lol:

if ever anyones not home it wont hurt to just go lighter and more reps for a day, its always good to mix it up a bit anyways


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Well when my dad spots for me last time i did 60kg for 9, and i literally cant get any more weight on the bar, we need some heavier weights.

oh and im just under 12 stone (11st 13.8) now, so weight has gone up nearly 4lbs since the start of this journal, and 5 weeks before i started the journal i was a stone lighter, so weight gain feels like its starting to slow down a little, hopefully with this creatine im hoping to get ill be able to get to about 12st 6-7 within around 4 weeks of having it. Thats what im hoping for anyway.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Fvck sake, trying to eat this ham sarni as fast as i can, gotta finish it and work out before 4:30, gotta go to the dentist. Gonna be a bloody quick session!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Loving all these replies i get 

*Chest*

Warm up - 40kg x 12 (Bench)

1)60kg x 9 (Bench)

2)60kg x 7

3)55kg x 7

4)50kg x 8

5)50kg x 9

5.5) 10 kg x 10 (Dumbell Flys)(straight after no.5)

____________________________________________

*Biceps*

Warm up - 10kg x 10 (Dumbell Curl)

1) 15kg x 9 (DBC)(preacher)

2) 16kg x 6

3) 15kg x 8

4) 15kg x 6

5) 35kg x 7 (Barbell curl)(+2 forced)

6)20kg x 7+7+7 (21's)

Pretty good session, strength is definitely going up in the chest area. Need some heavier weights. Oh and my parents are being cvnts and not letting my get creatine. They dont know a fvcking thing and it ****es me off, need to get access to my own bank account.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bench is looking good now mate.

when you getting some new pics? 

hope dentist went ok


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers solid, i take pics every now and again just didnt want to upload loads incase i look vain haha. Might take some more later for y'all.

And dentist went okay ta, he always scraped this bit out of the inside of my front two bottom teeth and its annoying because i can feel it with my teeth. Not the end of the world though lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

put them up, your not vein your sexy


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right heres a few, 2 from just a sec ago and one from the 1st of sept.

Tried to get a bicep shot, some form of half lat spread that failed, and a tricep shot whilst holding my phone in the other hand haha, all fail pics really 

theyre all too blurry really, don't show how massive i actually am :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont you have your own bank account? Lol and btw do you know what creatine does?

Pics look good mate last one shows progress, chest is coming through, next time you take pics always do the same poses as before so we can track better progress :beer: also dont be scared to put up pics, your not vein if its say every month or 2 for progress checks lol just not every week! Lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Pics look good mate last one shows progress, chest is coming through, next time you take pics always do the same poses as before so we can track better progress :beer: also dont be scared to put up pics, your not vein if its say every month or 2 for progress checks lol just not every week! Lol


X 2 - will help a lot with the advice people on this forum can give ya mate! :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Dont you have your own bank account? Lol and btw do you know what creatine does?


Kinda, i just dont have access to it, mum needs to sign it over for my use like, it's so i wouldn't go digging into it all the time.

And yes i do.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh did you get money left for you or something? My mates bank was like that till he was 18, got 10,000 left to him and only his mum could take it out for him lol, what do they think creatine is? And whats your take on what it does  ? Just trying to get bigger pictures bud not poke digs at your knowledge of stuff :beer: :wub:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Dont you have your own bank account? Lol and btw do you know what creatine does?
> 
> Pics look good mate last one shows progress, chest is coming through, next time you take pics always do the same poses as before so we can track better progress :beer: also dont be scared to put up pics, your not vein if its say every month or 2 for progress checks lol *just not every week!* Lol


Oops :innocent: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Oops :innocent: :lol:


Pmsl hence jake with his never ending gun pics  haha its cool mate i need [email protected] material so il let you off :wub:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Pmsl hence jake with his never ending gun pics  haha its cool mate i need [email protected] material so il let you off :wub:


 Ha Ha! Funny guys! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Ha Ha! Funny guys! :lol:


Yeah funny guys... Yeah joking... :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh did you get money left for you or something? My mates bank was like that till he was 18, got 10,000 left to him and only his mum could take it out for him lol, what do they think creatine is? And whats your take on what it does  ? Just trying to get bigger pictures bud not poke digs at your knowledge of stuff :beer: :wub:


Kind of, parents have been putting bits into every month since i was like 13 or somethinhg, only got a grand in there but itll help towards a car (not much nowadays)

Mum thinks its un-natural and that i don't need it because ive already put a stone on in like 5-6 weeks.

What i know of creatine is that it naturally occurs in red meat, and in the human body already. It provides the muscle with energy by supplying it with water, so when in creatine you need to drink more water (not a problem for me i drink fvck loads). Also theres something about it replenishing ATP levels (energy levels) in your blood/muscle tissue but i need to look more into ATP.

Did you not know what it was or were you just seeing if i knew?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool  and was just seeing what you knew bud, there is also a system in your body iirc known as the creatine phosphate system and by taking creatine you fill it up and it helps give you like more energy as it helps you do an activity for so long without the use of oxygen if that makes sense? Like working aneroblicly


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah i get you. Just ****ed off that my rents wont allow it.

Just got back from my first driving lesson. The nutter of a driving instructor let me drive home!!! on my first lesson!!!

Spose i had driven before, but letting me drive home when id not even done junctions or anything before. I hadn't even officially done 'steering and mirrors', well he handnt marked it but id been round a small roundabout, and he let me drive most the way home!

He did get me past a massive roundabout and some dual carriageway stuff, but i drove most the way, full nutter.

trying to drink loads of water now as i was sweating like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hes probs one of those laid back instructers that prefers folk to get stuck right in to learn! Lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Best put my work out from today up

*Shoulders*

1) 10kg x 10 (Lateral Raise)

2) 10kg x 10 (Front raise)

3) 25kg x 12 (military press)

___________________________

1) 12kg x 10 (Lateral Raise)

2) 12kg x 10 (Front raise)

3) 40kg x 10 (military press)

___________________________

1) 14.5kg x 10 (Lateral Raise)

2) 14.5kg x 10 (Front raise)

3) 40kg x 9 (military press)

___________________________

1) 14.5kg x 10 (Lateral Raise)

2) 14.5kg x 10 (Front raise)

3) 40kg x 9 (military press)

___________________________

1)-40kg x 10 (military press) then..

-14.5 x 6 (Dumbell Shoulder press) then..

-12kg x 9 (dumbell shoulder press)

___________________________

*Abs*

1) 20 x Ball Crunch

2) 10 x Ball Pass

________________

1) 25 x Ball Crunch

2) 10 x Ball Pass

________________

1) 25 x Ball Crunch

2) 10 x Ball Pass

________________

1) 22 x Ball Crunch

2) 10 x Ball Pass

________________

My shoulders werent burning enough at the end so i did that last little drop set thing you see there.

Okay workout, not keen on abs gnna change the exercise types soon to target the obliques more.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice mil pressing! Bar or dbs?

Ab work take a look at bulkamanias journal for a post i wrote for ab work, i love it! Great little circuit, also if you wana target obliques dont do db side bends or similar, i was doing them then joshua on here advised me they can make your waist grow, so when i do do oblique work i do the crunches where you turn to hit them if ya get me?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah i get what you mean about dong the alternative crunches. You heard of Mike Mentzer? He's my favorite body builder and id love a body like his, he had a really thin waist and itd be interesting to know if he did much oblique work, really amazing physique.

And the mil pressing is barbell, when im doing dumbells i usually state it and itll be an abnormally low weight as i only put the weight of 1 dumbell.

Cheers for the comment.

Been in Newcastle today looking at the Northumbria Uni, pretty decent, got back and had a large carvery so that can be my pre work-out protein, off to hit back and triceps in a sec!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive heard off yeah but never read about him or saw pics, and ahh cool buddy, for a small waist stomach vaccums are meant to be good for that,

just had a brain wave, you say your mum and that put cash in a bank account for you, ask them to take the cash and pay for a gym membership :thumb:

You gona go to uni? Have a good workout auld boy


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd like a gym membership but i wanna make the most of it, so i wanna get a training partner first, and id have to get someone to come to the gym thats right near me, fvck biking to a gym thats far away every day 

Was a late, but good workout last night so ill post it up now, gotta rush gogtta be off for my 1st day back at sh1tty college!

*Back*

1)60kg x 12 (Dead)

2)60kg x 12 (Bent Over Row)

3) 8 (Wide Grip Pull Up)

__________________________

1)60kg x 12 (Dead)

2)60kg x 12 (Bent Over Row)

3) 8 (Wide Grip Pull Up)

__________________________

1)60kg x 15 (Dead)

2)60kg x 12 (Bent Over Row)

3) 7 (Wide Grip Pull Up)

__________________________

1)60kg x 15 (Dead)

2)60kg x 13 (Bent Over Row)

3) 7 (Wide Grip Pull Up) (+2 Forced)

__________________________

*Triceps*

1) 10kg x 12 (Standing Tricep Extention) (Just for the record these are 1-armed, not using both arms)

2) 12 (Dips) (*P* mu' Fvckin *B*!)

_________________________

1) 13kg x 10(left) 9(right) (standing tricep extention) 

2) 10 (Dips)

________________________

1) 13kg x 6 (standing tricep extention) (weak arm first lawll)

2) 10 (Dips)

________________________

1) 12kg x 6 (STE) (+2 Forced)

2) 10 (Dips) (+2 Forced)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

nice workout pal. well done on the pb on dips!

and aslo when you say (+2 forced) how do you force them?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I aid the rep with either my other arm or my feet, depending on what im doing, then i do the negative as slow as i can. And cheers 

First day back at college today, dunno why i was looking forward to it. Lots of first year pussy tho haha. Although i only had a BLT all day so i had a yorkie and a lion bar on the way home coz i was starving.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Dont know wether or not to train biceps today like i normally do, theyre aching a little from y/day


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just get down the gym and start talking to folk bud, ive trained a few times with a lad who was on here but other than those few times i train alone, its not tough if the gym has a squat or power rack for self spotting when you fail reps, nice one with the dips!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

tbh i just want heavier weights, all id use a gym for is a leg press, leg curl thing and a lat pull down machine, and at the extortionate prices the gyms want to charge me im not that interested right now


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Grr dunno wether to do biceps or not, deffo cba with legs, hmm, don't want to cause myself injury


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How much is the cheapest one mear you?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Gym? Theyre all like £25 ish


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

25's pretty decent mate,

my ones £32 a month + £20 to join, i got a job just to fund it, most other gyms in my area are £40-45 ish, good work with everything btw mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just don't think it's worth it yet + i don't have a job.

Prolly gnna give the workout a miss today, perhaps to it tomorrow if i can be arrsed/dont go out


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Arms are up half an inch, ye man!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Arms are up half an inch, ye man!


 what they at now? 18, 19''?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha 13


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

nice one, sounding good mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yesterday my ex text me saying..

'Just seen you! Your rather hench'

Felt pretty pleased with that haha, although she's probably lying because she wants me back 

Legs and biceps soon, just gotta find some energy/motivation


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

thats good mate always feels good when someone tells you your looking big (esspacially your ex lol)

go train them legs, look at my avi for insperation


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha cheers mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

HATE legs.

Theres no way i can compete at this rate, need a leg press or something. Pulled my left hamstring too i think.

*Legs*

1) 10kg x 10 (DB Lunges)

2) 20kg x 30 (Calf Raises)

_____________________

1) 40kg x 10 (Squats) (HateHateHateHateHate. Max respect to people who squat heavy.)

2) 26kg x 30 (Calf raises)

_____________________

1) 10kg x 10 (DB Lunges)

2) 20kg x 30 (Calf Raises)

_____________________

1) 10kg x 8 (DB Lunges)(Left leg was killing)

2) 20kg x 30 (Calf Raises)

*Biceps* - Strength increase 

1) 21kg x 12 (Wide Grip Curl)

2) 26kg x 12 (Hammer Curl)

________________________

1) 35kg x 9 (Barbell Curl) (*PB!*)

2) 31kg x 10 (Hammer Curl)

________________________

1) 36kg x 9 (Wide Grip Curl) (*PB again!*)

2) 36kg x 8 (Hammer Curl)

________________________

1) 36kg x 9 (Wide Grip Curl) (Form was a little off on last rep)

2) 36kg x 7 (Hammer Curl) (+2 Forced)

3) 20kg x 7+7+7 (Barbell Curl) (21's)

Very pleased with bicep progress!

Note: wide grip curls are using a funny bar with teh angled sections


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

EZ bar buddy  how can you hate squats there awesome!!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Squats less reps more weight your doing 40 for 10 by my calculation you can do 80 for 4/5


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

It int exactly an EZ bar tho its a York Tricurl or something like that, but its similar to an EZ bar.

And i despise them, being tall makes them hard, and i used to skateboard a lot, like for most of my child hood and early teens, so my knees arent that strong. Also the bar hirst my traps where i rest it, just everything about them


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Squats less reps more weight your doing 40 for 10 by my calculation you can do 80 for 4/5


Cant mate ill fall over or something haha


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Disgusting HUMAN!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

is it like this ..


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

No.. thats an EZ bar

its this...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

is essentially the same mate lol except yours has an extra bar part, normal ez bar doesnt have the weired handles in the middle just goes curvy if ya get me ?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Kind of yeah, but a normal EZ bar isnt as 'bent' as the one i got, wouldnt mind proper EZ bar like


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah you talking about where the middle handles is just like the rest of the bar ? im guessing so you could do close grip curls or something?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

nah i mean the bends in it are more exaggerated than that of an EZ bar, like the angles are greater


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i think i get what your meaning, should try shoulder width grip straight bar curls, really kills my bis!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm can't say ive tried them , my normal bar curls are just outside shoulder width id say


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hmm must just be me then lol, whats your fav exercise then since we now know your hated one  squats lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, i really dont know, either bicep curls or bench press, although i do like my dips too 

you?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bicep boy!! :lol: jokes mate, il admit cant beat a good benching sesh (when strength is up that is :lol: ) but for fav id say deadlifts and squats :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha i fear i am turning into a bicep boy 

Just theyre lacking so badly compared to everything else i feel i gotta pay all my attention to them


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I know how you feel when it comes to lacking biceps mate.

Give FST-7 a go, might of told you this before, can't remember. Plus when curling, make sure you really squeeze the bicep at the top.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah you have done mate, im getting some size on them with the routine i have, ill last it out till the 28th (when this journal will be 1 month old), then ill give FST-7 a go if it's not too much hassle with the garage set-up i have


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok cool. Well it should be fine mate, you tend to stick with the same weight through the whole 7 sets. If you're starting to struggle on the last few sets you can take some weight off but it's not like a drop set or anything, you don't have to keep changing the weights over


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Barker said:


> haha i fear i am turning into a bicep boy
> 
> Just theyre lacking so badly compared to everything else i feel i gotta pay all my attention to them


Mate dont worry about parts lagging at out stage, just concentrating on growing overall  some things might grow quicker than others but theyl come eventually buddy  all in good time :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Mate dont worry about parts lagging at out stage, just concentrating on growing overall  some things might grow quicker than others but theyl come eventually buddy  all in good time :thumb:


Well i still want to look proportionate! At the minute i have like a thick torso i.e chest and back and skinny arms


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah but so does everyone that starts out mate, im in the same boat but it will come together eventually, if you stick to training certain parts more than others just now they will end up over taking the rest and put you out of proportion when you get your size on, so dont worry about it just yet!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

when i first started my legs were lagging but now they have overtaken the rest of me and i need the rest of my body to catch up!

so stick with it and make sure your not overtraining your bis.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan ive been training on and off since i was 15 and theyve always been small  granted my diet used to be very poor haha but im making decent ish gains as i am now so hopefully they'll catch up 

p.s. i hate rest days, just went and spoke to my mum and couldnt help doing some wide grip pull ups on the pergola and some dips on the back of some chairs hahah


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah but remember you wouldnt have really started growing till 16 anyway mate plus if your diet was poor the gains will be poor lol, but theyl come through now everythings swt right


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank **** those rest days are over, eurgh hate not training.

Chest and biceps tonight (bicep boy :lol: ), cant wait.

Eating porridge right now before college, hate it haha.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh forgot to say, going to try bench 70kg, perhaps higher if i can fit any more weight on the bar, wanna get my body weight for reps soon


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What time do you start college? Your always saying something before college at like half 9 lol hope you get the 70 bench buddy :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Was just writing out a big ass reply and we had a powercut, FML :cursing:

right. Couldnt do 70kg coz the bar would only fit 65. Need some more iron weights.

Hit biceps very hard, was scared id tear one

*Chest*

Warm Up - 40kg x 8 (Bench)

1) 65kg x 8

2) 60kg x 8

3) 55kg x 8

4) 52.5kg x 10

5) 52.5kg x 8

1) 12kg x 8 (DB Flys)

2) 12kg x 8

*Bicep*

Warm Up - 10kg x 10 (Standing DB Curls)

1) 15.5kg x 7 (Seated BD Curls)(Preacher)

2) 14.5kg x 8

3) 14kg x 8

4) 13kg x 10

5) 13kg x 8


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao unlucky! Gutter bout the weights, ask for some cash for some 

Like any tears mate its not about how hard you hit them that can cause a tear its the weight and form so youd have been fine


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah just been watching a few vids of bicep tears and they look horrible haha scared me a little


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah any tear scares me haha one down side of getting strong lmao, JW007's bicep tear looks sore, but the crazy fuker is curling 125kg tho :lol: have you seen the vid on youtube of the guy going to squat and his leg crumbles?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah seen both of them you just mentioned, nasty stuff!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

was funny tho with the squatter, gives a thumbs up at the end haha!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol sick guy hello lads ows it going


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not bad ta Jammers, you lifting heavier yet?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

na still stuck on 100kg


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

on bench?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

yes sir flat bench on decline im slighty stronger and incline im kinda equil 90kg 100kg


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool, good weight. what you weighing atm?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

dont now matey lol i apear bigger than i weigh haha about 11.7 last time i checked


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sacked off working out for a nap today unfortunately, was way to tired.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> dont now matey lol i apear bigger than i weigh haha about 11.7 last time i checked


100kg bench press at 11.7 stone is brilliant mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

reali mate i fort it was bad take a look at my jornal jamie seagia wont stop till i drop


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Barker said:


> Sacked off working out for a nap today unfortunately, was way to tired.


You wuss - I'd have to have my workout then get my kip! Only kidding mate, keep focused though!! :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

PUSSSSSSSSSSSSYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOL


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Honestly, now i'm back at college all i want to do is sleep. And i don't wanna start drinking coffee again 'coz im trying to get my teeth looking a little whiter


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Barker said:


> Honestly, now i'm back at college all i want to do is sleep. And i don't wanna start drinking coffee again 'coz im trying to get my teeth looking a little whiter


Hahaha! :laugh:

We're only joking buddy - don't take it to heart! Think thats what i could do with atm, a decent sleep but got so much going on, i'm finding it hard to switch off! Just keep on with what you're doing and reach for your goals.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Didn't take it to heart mate, jesus i must sound really grumpy recently, i don't even realise!

On a 4hr break from college, was supposed to be meeting some lass but she sacked me off for another lad! Was debating working out before i go back but i cba to get a shower after, plus we have no milk so no pwo shake 

Had to have my shake this morning with water, threw half of it back up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nothing wrong with water in a shake! Its better pwo to as milk changes the protein and makes it slow release, i have milk in any other shakes but not pwo lol what kindov whey you got?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

elo sunshine wat was she thinking


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha dunno Jamie! The Bitch!

And yeah i know Ryan, i used to have it with water PWO when i had chocolate flavoured, but this tastes absolutely rank with water, hence me throwing it up :lol:

Its the unflavoured stuff from bulkpowders.co.uk, would recommend it definitely, think im gonna go for some chocolate stuff next though.

Workout from yesterday:

*Back*

1) 60kg x 12 (Bent Over Row)

2) 60kg x 12 (Deadlift)

3) 8 (Wide grip pull-up)

____________________________

1) 60kg x 10 (Bent Over Row)

2) 60kg x 15 (Deadlift)

3) 7 (Wide grip pull-up)

____________________________

1) 60kg x 12 (Bent Over Row)

2) 60kg x 15 (Deadlift)

3) 17kg x 10 (Lat pull over)

____________________________

1) 60kg x 10 (Bent Over Row)

2) 60kg x 15 (Deadlift)

3) 17kg x 10 (Lat pull over)

____________________________

*Triceps*

1) 12kg x 9 (Standing tricep extension) (each arm)

2) 12 (Dips)

___________________________________________

1) 13kg x 7 (Standing tricep extension) (each arm)

2) 10 (Dips)

___________________________________________

1) 13kg x 5 (Lying tricep extension) (each arm)

2) 10 (Dips)

___________________________________________

1) 12kg x 7 (Lying tricep extension) (each arm) (+2 Forced)

2) 10 (Dips) (+2 Forced)

___________________________________________

Off to do legs and biceps in a sec, just gonna get some coffee first because energy was low yesterdays workout


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

People need to stop paying me compliments or my heads gonna blow up :/

haha nah i know im not massive but i love getting the comments heres one i just got now on facebook chat 

Lucy

doing much tonight

17:20Me

fcuk all

work out

and some tech work

17:20Lucy

thought you had been working out shoulders look huge haha and is tech good ?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hate legs, like biceps, depressed, overall not a great workout.

*Legs*

1) 10kg x 10 (Dumbell Lunges)

2) 20kg x 25 (Calf rasises)

__________________________

1) 10kg x 10 (Dumbell Lunges)

2) 20kg x 25 (Calf rasises)

__________________________

1) 10kg x 10 (Dumbell Lunges)

2) 20kg x 25 (Calf rasises)

__________________________

1) 10kg x 10 (Dumbell Lunges)

2) 20kg x 30 (Calf rasises)

__________________________

*Biceps*

Warm up - 10kg x 10 (Dumbel Curls)

1) 35kg x 8 (Barbell curl)

2) 26kg x 8 (Hammer Curl) (Preacher)

______________________________

1) 31kg x 10 (Wide Grip Curl)

2) 31kg x 10 (Hammer Curl)

______________________________

1) 36kg x 9 (Wide Grip Curl)

2) 36kg x 9 (Hammer Curl)

______________________________

1) 36kg x 9 (Wide Grip Curl)

2) 36kg x 8 (Hammer Curl)

3) 20kg x 7+7+7 (21's)


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

omg if ur shoulders look huge what the **** are mine hahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ey im .3 of a stone heavier


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

haha ive worked it out i have low bf so im guessing im just pure muscle so reali i must weigh like 11st dead muscle to me that brillient ahaha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Off for a jog, going to fail so badly


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Pushed myself pretty hard, but im very unfit, did about 3.5 miles absolutely fvcked


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Love how everyone cares about my journal


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha looking good mate keep it up.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Heres my chest and bi's workout from yesterday, not that anyone will read it...

*Chest*

WU - 40kg x 15 (Bench)

1) 67.5kg x 7

2) 62.5kg x 6 (+1 lightly assisted)

3) 57.5kg x 7

4) 52.5kg x 7

5) 47.5kg x 15

6) 10kg x 10 (DB Flys)

*Bicep*

WU 10kg x 10 (DB curl)

1) 14.5kg x 9 (DB curl) (Preacher)

2) 15.5kg x 8

3) 14.5kg x 8

4) 13kg x 10

5) 14kg x 9 (+2 forced with lovely slow negs)

Off for shoulders and abs in a sec, not lookin forward to it really, low energy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Just crossing over from Cams journal, what do you mean by "is my bench safe?" and as Cam said CNS = Central Nervous System...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Well you said once you're lifting some weight you have to warm up, does that look like a good enough warm up? it seems to work okay like


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

as long as you can feel your chest has been streched and got a ever so slight pump or what ever, its not about the warm up weight, its how your chest feels after it, but nice benching, do you touch chest or go a inch above like i do?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Agree with Cam for the most part... what you are doing looks fine, as long as you get the blood flowing and get the body prepared for the main lift then all is good...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> as long as you can feel your chest has been streched and got a ever so slight pump or what ever, its not about the warm up weight, its how your chest feels after it, but nice benching, do you touch chest or go a inch above like i do?


I go an inch above, but every now and then it touches just if i bring it down a little faster than usual


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good lifting, keep at it :thumbup1:

I do look in from time to time but dont always comment :laugh:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ha cheers 

Not much to report really, didn't hit triceps very well yesterday i for some reason, they didn't seem to ache hardly at all maybe it's time for a routine change.

Modified my shoulder routine slightly, rather than front dumbell raises its 40kg upright rows, feels a bit weird doing it so heavy but i'm hoping to hit traps a little more with them.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't worry too much about the ache the next day mate. I hit my triceps and shoulders hard but they don't seem to ache at all these days, only if I do something extremely different. Certain muscle groups always ache with me though, such as back, chest, legs etc. Biceps NEVER ache :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

My chest is the worst for aching i think, carried my nanas dogs basket from her car to our house and really felt that on my lower back but my lats never ache like ever, traps are a bastard when they ache though 

Giving myself a reat day today couldn't tackle legs and bi's as ive got a sore throat and a cold coming along unfortunately, hopefully i can man up tomorrow


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Was just on Syko's profile and saw he was viewing this so thought id update,

ive missed legs and biceps out for this week, haven't been well and motivation has been low. Legs are so **** thought really should've just done something

Ill get back on the routine monday with chest and bi's


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

You stalking me? :laugh:

Ive just had a week off as i wernt well Monday and Tuesday

Cant wait till Monday now, heavy squats


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Syko said:


> You stalking me? :laugh:
> 
> Ive just had a week off as i wernt well Monday and Tuesday
> 
> Cant wait till Monday now, heavy squats


SHHHH 

can't do squats the bar absolutely kills my back and my balance is sh1te


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hello buddy how you been? aint been here to comment been partying it up in turkey  lol, good workouts, what do you think the low energy has been caused by?.. with squats why dont you do free squatting everyday just to get balance on key and come leg day start with just the bar again and only build up when balance is perfect?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> hello buddy how you been? aint been here to comment been partying it up in turkey  lol, good workouts, what do you think the low energy has been caused by?.. with squats why dont you do free squatting everyday just to get balance on key and come leg day start with just the bar again and only build up when balance is perfect?


Orite mate was just about to write in cams journal asking where you were!

yeah i might just do that, i feel a bit of a puff doing dumbell lunges, just the bar really hurts my back with squats, but ill try man up and do some.

Welcome back!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Barker said:


> Orite mate was just about to write in cams journal asking where you were!
> 
> yeah i might just do that, i feel a bit of a puff doing dumbell lunges, just the bar really hurts my back with squats, but ill try man up and do some.
> 
> Welcome back!


scary stuff! lol nothing wrong with doing things that your more comfortable with buddy, if the squats dont workout try hack squats? basically like a deadlift but behind your back, might be better for you?, and thanks matey! legs monday cant wait :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Might give them hack squats a go actually, don't look that safe though!

I'm absolutely gagging to get back in there, roll on tomorrow, i'm working out whether i'm ill or not i don't care i can't take it any more!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Theres an old saying that goes "shut up and squat!!"... follow the advice mate, best thing I ever did...


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)




----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

that pics photoshoped by the way look at the door frame lol.

and anyways hows things going barker?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Still feeling a bit ill just came home and had my 2nd lunch, (first was a box of fvcking lunchables haha because the co-op had ran out of decent sandwiches!)

Off to get a coffee after writing this then im gonna bench till my pecs fall off. 

hows your progress doing solid?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats about 100-105kg depending on the bar... Hows that compare to your squat? And how less of a man do you feel? lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I feel like a girl.

I could probably squat about 60-70kg if it didn't batter my back


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

did you bench till your pecs fell off  ?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Very intanse session fvcking loved it!

*Chest*

WU - 40kg x 12 (Bench)

1) 67.5kg x 8

2) 62.5kg x 7

3) 57.5kg x 9

4) 55kg x 8

5) 52.5kg x 9

6) 52.5kg x 9

____________Then after biceps i couldn't help but do one more chest thing!___________

1) 10kg x 10 (Dumbbell flys)

______________________________________________

*Biceps*

WU - 10kg x 12 (Dumbbell Curl)

1) 17kg x 4 (Dumbbell Cuel) (Preacher) (Bit ambitious that :lol: )

2) 14.5kg x 8

3) 14kg x 9

4) 14kg x 9

5) 14kg x 9

6) 20kg x 7+7+7 (Barbell Curl) (21's)

Loved it, glad i work out in my garage too i sounded like a right tool all the grunting i was giving it :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate! short and intense sessions are ace  , lmao at the grunting! its ok if your doing something intense like that but i see pencil neck lads in my gym grunting with like 30kg bench etc :L


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking back at that it does look a bit short, think i should add a few more exercises in?

Got a good pump on biceps, and don't wanna over-train, but looking back it does look a bit brief


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

is this what you usually do ? thing to think about is are you making gains good on chest ? if so then you might not need to


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah i am, ish, could maybe do with a bit better shaping, but im guessing that will come with size, thinking im gonna switch up my whole routine soon anyway been running this for a while


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Size before shaping mate always... when starting out and you are looking for size then thats what you should be going for, forget the poncy "shaping" exercises and concentrate on getting big with heavy compound movements... jmho..


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty much what i want, but then again i don't want to look like a 'weightlifter', s'why i train bi's, tri's and abs etc.

Just my pecs are a bit round, would prefer them to be more square-ish, but like i say that will probably come when i get more size one

cheers for the comments


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just noticed... GOLD MEMBER BABY!

Yeahh buddyyyyy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

how are you gold just yet! it aint even october yet :laugh:, size first mate! once youve got the big chest you can focus on getting it chisseld :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

its only 360 days to be gold 

Oh yeah my mates ordering some creatine mono for me tonight what a legend!

Gonna go myprotein i reckon very cheap, and heard its not too bad so why not under a tenner for 500g!

Late for college so calf workout here we come :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Shoulders and abs, not keen on abs really, never feel like they get a good enough work out. Really pushed myself at the end of shoulders though thats why youll notice the increase in reps slightly.

*Shoulders*

1) 10kg x 10 (Lateral Raises)

2) 40kg x 10 (Upright Row)

3) 40kg x 10 (Mill press)

__________________________

1) 14.5kg x 10 (Lateral Raises)

2) 40kg x 12 (Upright Row)

3) 40kg x 10 (Mill press)

__________________________

1) 14.5kg x 10 (Lateral Raises)

2) 40kg x 12 (Upright Row)

3) 40kg x 10 (Mill press)

__________________________

1) 14.5kg x 10 (Lateral Raises)

2) 40kg x 15 (Upright Row)

3) 40kg x 19 (Mill press)

__________________________

*Abs*

1) 20 (Ball Crunch)

2) 25 (Oblique twist)

_______________________

1) 25 (Ball Crunch)

2) 25 (Oblique twist)

_______________________

1) 25 (Ball Crunch)

2) 25 (Oblique twist)

_______________________

1) 25 (Ball Crunch)

2) 25 (Oblique twist)

_______________________

Then did some practise squats with 25kg while i waited for a cool song to finish 

Now i'm nearly finished my shepards pie, no sh1t it weights about 5-6kg, ill upload a pic of it when i get chance!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh so it is! Lol nice little workout, how did the squats feel? At half 2 you were late for college, was it from lunch break you were late from? Lol if it wasnt then what was the point going in haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

coz i'm a second year now i only do 3 lessons, so i tend to have big breaks, and on tuedays i only have to go in for one lesson which is at 2:50, but i got 3 9:00 starts now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see! Dont moan abouta9 start ive got an 8 at work loltuesdays are my fav day where i start at 9 and get an extra lie in :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

a lie in for 9:00, bloody hell !

oh and as for the squats - perfect form, just, i'mm not going to be able to lift much!

(weak knees from years and years of skating) can't blame it all on that though i suppose, but i am tall too, whch means more distance to go haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep extra hours kip if i wanto on tuesdays, although im gona still get up early and do cardio that morning  lol

Good stuff, just build up slowly matey, was that 25kg plus the bar your squatted or 25kg the bar?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

25kg incl. the bar, 20kg of weights and the bar is about 5


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The bars about 5kg? Damn must feel like its gona snap when your doing your benching lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i don't use that bar for benching, i use a lighter one that weighs about 3kg 

an okay session today will go downstairs to get my shake and the bit of paper i wrote everything down on then post it up, switched it round a bit too. Think ive injured my right tricep, well find out in the morning bout that though.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Was fvcking right next to me spent ages looking for it downstairs haha

Right i switched thigs up so rather than doign exercise number 1,2,3 for back then doing the same on triceps and back and fourth, i completed back, doing each exercise separately, then moved onto triceps. Think i'm going to do all of my routines like this now as it means less swapping round of weights etc.

so here it is

*Back*

Deadlifts

60kg x 15

65kg x 12

67.5kg x 14

67.5kg x 13 (really loved those, lower back absolutely killed after!)

Bent Over Rows

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

67.5kg x 10

67.5kg x 10 (Obviously as weight went up, my form siffered a little, but not so much that i couldnt count the reps)

Lat Pull-Overs

22kg x 10

22kg x 8

22kg x 7

22kg x 8

*Triceps*

Was ****ing it down outside so didnt fancy dips, and wanted to try a couple new exercises out anyway

Close Grip Bench

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

50kg x 9

50kg x 8

Skull Crusherzzzzz

40kg x 0 (complete and utter fail, wasn't sure how much id be able too do, this is how i think i injured my right tricep.)

30kg x 3.5 (Still pretty ambitious)

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 7

Overall not a bad session, although it did take me longer than normal, like an hour and a half or something.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good rowing mate, that's a good weight. You're rowing the same as you're deadlifting lol. I hate BOR, prefer dumbell rows personally


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, you gotta get some more plates and get thos weights up boy!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Good rowing mate, that's a good weight. You're rowing the same as you're deadlifting lol. I hate BOR, prefer dumbell rows personally


Thanks mate  And yeah it's because i can't fit any more weight on the bar for deadlifts:cursing: so my deadlift reps are a few higher


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

okay mad mad mad session. So glad im doing each exercise seperately rather than cycling round them, works so much better, unless its just muscle shock.

ANYWAY. Y'all be happy to know i did some squats. TBH i didn't really mind them. Although my weak knees didn't do me any favours so im not lifting much, but all in good time. Also tried FST-7 technique for my biceps, it's absolutely mad i can see myself gaining very well from it! SO, here's ho it went...

*Legs*

Squats

40kg x 12

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Calf Raises

20kg x 20

20kg x 19 (had to drop the weights and i fell over after this, thank god i wasn't in a gym!)

20kg x 16

20kg x 19 (kept loosing balance so id have random 1-2 second breaks and form was off on a couple hence the high number)

*Biceps*

WU - 10kg x 12 (DB Curls)

Hammer Curls(Bar)

31kg x 10

36kg x 8

33.5kg x 8

Wide Grip Curls

31kg x 9

31kg x 8

28.5kg x 9

Barbell Curls - FST-7 y0!!!

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

Oh yeah my creatine's come too, shame i've gotta hide it from my parents but w/e!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nice work on the rowing from before mate, you remind me of myself alot when i first started working out at home - hiding creatine (alothuhg i choose that over whey, having no idea what either done - thats what i get for spending time on bodybuilding.com:lol from my parents and messing with routines.

Honestly mate i'd suggest trying somthing like madcows, my strenths skyrocketed since i started and just today i got a few compliments at college for my size  (made me very happy!) rather then mixing and mathcing 'how you feel' - but please dont take offence, if its working for you, then by all means stick with it 

As far as calfs go try training them like anyother muscle, i listened to dorian yates talk about how they're just another muscle and belives 8-12 reps is best for them, like every other muscle group, so i tried them myself on tuesday, got 100kg x 8 4sets, and wednesday i couldnt walk, and today im stuggling to stand!  Love it mate!  (Y)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> Honestly mate i'd suggest trying somthing like madcows, my strenths skyrocketed since i started and just today i got a few compliments at college for my size  (made me very happy!) rather then mixing and mathcing 'how you feel' - but please dont take offence, if its working for you, then by all means stick with it
> 
> As far as calfs go try training them like anyother muscle, i listened to dorian yates talk about how they're just another muscle and belives 8-12 reps is best for them, like every other muscle group, so i tried them myself on tuesday, got 100kg x 8 4sets, and wednesday i couldnt walk, and today im stuggling to stand!  Love it mate!  (Y)


My reply to both these is pretty much the same. I'm rahter limited working out in my garage. If i join a gym, i may try a routine like Madcows, but right now i don't have enough weight or any machines to be able to do much properly so i have to kinda stick with my own thing.

As for calf raises, i suppose i could use a bar, but that would probably wreck my balance even more, again if i do decide to use a gym ill go heavier, but atm im just using 10kg dubbells in each hand and standing on the edge of my decking :lol:

Cheers for the comment!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

no machines needed for madcows buddy!

you got a barbell, you got some dumbells, you got a bench. thats what you need 

squats, bench, deadlift, military press's is all it is basicly. but definatly get down a gym sometime soon mate 

keep on keeping on :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah my mate had a free trial at a gym yesterday, said i should get myself down for one. But if i joined it'd mean getting the bus all the time and i don't earn. if i went id probs go 2 times a week (cheaper that way) and work out what body parts would benefit most from the gym.

Deffo need some heavier weights at home tho


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work mate :thumb: glad your liking this training, what do you use for calves and do you do it just on the floor or what?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

as sad in my post a sec ago i do it on the edge of my decking which is just a sleeper i hang my heels off


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool, you could try and use a barbell and just hold it at your waist ? So you can get more weight usage  ?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Barker said:


> i suppose i could use a bar, but that would probably wreck my balance even more


 :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Might not at the waist bud thats why i suggested that way, calf raises with a bar on neck like squats is a basturd tho :lol: thank god i do mine in a smith machine! Lmao


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i have tried it befer, and it did work okay, but i imagine id loose my grip a little, and how would i hold it at my waist anyway?

If i were to hold it normally straight down itd be like just past my nob area :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hold it like the lockout of a deadlift, and yeah it would but as long as you dont get a hard on your ok :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nah im not as bad as arnie

hows the quote go, something like 'when i am lifting weights it's like i am cumming!'


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aw yeah i remember watching that vid on youtube :lol: i actually lold atthat lmao its just his voice that made it i think haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Legs and biceps aching this morning so good!

Also weight is up to 12st 4


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

up early, off to bradford to look round the uni, not sure why really ill probs not make it to uni.

Legs are aching like fvck still, been finding it difficult to get up and down stairs!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How did the uni browsing go?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not too bad mate, definitely my 3rd choice though, even then i might not go, it just doesn't look very advanced. The town isn't brilliant, and Northumbria is just better overall. Got coventry to look at later this month, that's my first choice, was voted best automotive design university in the world at one point cant wait to see it. Will be rock hard to get in though.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

You checked Sunderland out for automotive design? Very good uni at that from what I hear


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Think that one's more automotive engineering mate, i'm looking at more the design/drawing aspect of it (less maths  )


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That what you wana do yeah? What is it like?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, erm, pretty much designing cars, there's not much more to it. Im pretty obsessed with cars, and i love drawing them so if i did get into the profession of car design id be a happy man 

Was supposed to be taking monthly measurements but i forgot so imma take some now and post them up


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Measurements in inches

*28/08/2010*

Arms Tensed: 12.5 (Not tensed 12)

Forearm: 11.5

Chest tensed: 42 (Not tensed 39.5)

Waist: 32

*03/10/2010*

Arms Tensed: 13.5 (Not Tensed: 12.5) Up one inch

Forearm: 11.75 Up .25

Chest: 44 (not tensed: 42) 6 month goal achieved and beaten!

Waist: 34.5 Up 2.5 inches

Quads: 22 (not sure where to measure at?)

Calves: 15

Penis: 10

Pretty pleased, not sure what to think of the waist measurement though, going to put it down to ab workouts 

Only got .5 of an inch to go on the biceps till ive hit my 6 month goal and it's only been one month!

Looks like i need to set some more goals!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate! quads i just measure at the biggest part lol so like 2 thirds up from the knee perhaps ? roughly where i measure them, what do you do with ab work ? sure you didnt just measure slightly off? lol


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Penis: 10

hahaah


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate! quads i just measure at the biggest part lol so like 2 thirds up from the knee perhaps ? roughly where i measure them, what do you do with ab work ? sure you didnt just measure slightly off? lol


yeah pretty much where i measured man, was just thinking of a vid where some woman measures Colemans legs and measured at about the same point 

and ab work is crunches on a ball and ball passes, but been doing oblique twists with a 5kg weight recently. My bf has gone up a tiny bit, probably a lot of facotrs affecting my waist, not fussed about that though really


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Barker said:


> yeah pretty much where i measured man, was just thinking of a vid where some woman measures Colemans legs and measured at about the same point
> 
> and ab work is crunches on a ball and ball passes, but been doing oblique twists with a 5kg weight recently. My bf has gone up a tiny bit, probably a lot of facotrs affecting my waist, not fussed about that though really


then your sorted with quad measuring  lol

ahh cool, might be the oblique twists too? i was doing side bends and was informed by a member on here that they can make your waist grow! so i changed them to doing like bicycle crunches instead  , even if it is a bit of fat it cant be much, maybe your waist will get affected by bf most over other areas? who knows lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Barker said:


> Measurements in inches
> 
> Penis: *1.0*
> 
> !


You forgot the decimal place


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nah i missed a '0' off the end!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

havent updated in a while 

erm as far as i can remember i got new pb's on military presses and deadlifts, and perhaps bent over rows.

Went out camping for my mates 18th last night, feel so unhealthy, had like a shake since ive got in really don't have much appetite 

good night tho


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

As long as the nite was good who cares! We all need to blow off steam once in a while :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Living on my own for a week, diet is going to be **** 

Although i have 2 cooked chickens in the fridge, im going to need to get to the shops to buy some chicken breast and more rice or something


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

You got a george foreman?

Its easy to cook mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Asda mate 2 quid for 375g bag of chicken breast strips already cooked, 29g protein per 100g just defrost and eat  then get some pasta and mayo, asda again, 31p for 500g of normal pasta and 38p for smart price mayo, and boom chicken pasta and you have protein carbs and fats :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I get those bags of defrostable chicken too, very handy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah theyre really handy! When i cant be assed to cook the nigh before for work i just put a bag in the microwave over night and cook the carb source in the morning


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Might consider that Ryan thanks!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

No probs bud its why were here to help  ! Its a god send mate honestly :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Strength seemed down today 

*Chest*

Bench

WU - 40kg x 12

70kg x 4 (got trapped underneath whcih was depressing)

65kg x 6

60kg x 9

57.5 x 7

55kg x 8

52.5kg x 9.5 (trapped under again :cursing: )

DB Flys

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

*Biceps*

WU - 12kg x 11 (standing DBC)

DBC Preacher

17kg x 6

14.5 x 8

14.5 x 8

BBC Preacher

30kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 10 (some lass p1ssed me off so guess it helped)

Pretty bad mood after getting trapped under the bar twice. Told this lass about it mid work out (text) and she found it funny which p1ssed me off big time.

Currently digging into 250g chiken + 250g rice.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Barker said:


> Strength seemed down today
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


Lasses would mate, they dont understand :laugh:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I know we've fallen out about it, kinda lost my temper with her, just don't feel people take me seriously about all this BB'ing.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Barker said:


> I know we've fallen out about it, kinda lost my temper with her, just don't feel people take me seriously about all this BB'ing.


ahh i see my mates are the same with me.. tbh i just dont talk about it with em.. and know need to fall out about it mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Unlucky with the workout mate, better luck next time! And never mind the girl lol only folk i talk to about training are all yous guys tbh haha and a few of my mates that train now and then lol

And 250g of rice! Thats alot of carbs is it not lol there not like 70g odds per 100g?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just looked at the packet, it was 80g of carbs for the 250g of rice, probs not the best thing for post workout but what else would i have had with my chiken?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah it is, you need to restore all your used glycogen and get your carb levels back after a workout so carbs are good, thats some very low carb rice tho! Im only using 50g and its getting me about 35g of carbs lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh right it was some Uncle Benz flavoured sh1t out a packet


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool lol mines is just smart price basmati rice :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been pinned in a squat and bench before. You gotta laugh it off mate, never take yourself too seriously hope all is well


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

only just having my lunch, got in from college and had to shoot off on a drivign lesson, then had to come back and carve the chicken and put it in a sandwich, gonna be a late session, and im not gnna get much sleep either as i have a load of i.t work to do 

Cheers for checking in boys x


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Might actually be forced to join a gym, its fvcking freezing


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol it is a bit cold today. I train at home too as you know but I still trained in a t-shirt. I find after 1 or 2 warm up sets I'm fine.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Barker said:


> Might actually be forced to join a gym, its fvcking freezing


you big girls blouse... train rain hail or shine (course I do it in our little garage) cold is better as I dont p1ss sweat all over the place... oh and having said that I do have a little heater for when there is 2 feet of snow outside the door...


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> you big girls blouse... train rain hail or shine (course I do it in our little garage) cold is better as I dont p1ss sweat all over the place... oh and having said that I do have a little heater for when there is 2 feet of snow outside the door...


Same here, bought one last xmas for £10


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha might need to invest!

or ill just be alpha as fvck and put the fan on and leave the garage door open.

Been putting off back and triceps for about an hour or so now, ill go in in a few mins i promise!

Bulk you always trained from home? Got a decent size if you have


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, always trained at home


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice one Bulk

Possible the worst fail ever today. And i'll probably never hear the end of it but imma tell you all anyway!

Basically i take 2 sports bottles in the garage with me full of water because i like to keep hydrated. Was a quater way into the second bottle and i was dying for a p1ss, couldnt be bothered to go back inside so i just did it in the empty sports bottle. I kept saying to myself not to drink it and i didn't. Then i was putting all the weights back on their bars etc. etc., and without thinking, i go for a nice refreshing cold drink of water, and what do i get. Warm, salty, p1ss. :cursing: Spat it out all over the worktop in the garage and quickly drank some proper water. Not a good experience haha!

anyway ill actually post the workout up today ive been slacking with my posting

*Back*

Deadlift

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 11

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 11

72.5kg x 10

BOR

62.5kg x 10

67.5kg x 8

67.5kg x 10

Lat Pull Overs

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

*Triceps*

Dips

12

11

10

9

(Didn't even try to make the reps go down equally like that pushed to failure each time)

Skull CrusherZ

25kg x 10

25kg x 9

25kg x 8

20kg x 11

Over head extensions (Bar)

5kg x 35

Not sure why i did that last set for triceps just fancied it really


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Funny stuff lol. Why not just p1ss outside? That's what I do lol.

Nice workout btw


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Did that the other day in the hedge but for some strange reason i felt like ****ing in the bottle hahaha, ah well :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol: would have loved to seen that! lol you get extra weights or something now mate?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

do you mean 'got' Ryan? and nah what makes you say that?

and i had to laugh to myself really, was more bothered about the worktop smelling of **** haha so i panicked and flame throwered it with some chain moisture displacer :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol if I p1ssed in a bottle I wouldn't put it right next to my other bottle, I'd put it in the corner or something out of the way :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i did, ish :lol: just wasn't thinking straight haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Barker said:


> do you mean 'got' Ryan? and nah what makes you say that?
> 
> and i had to laugh to myself really, was more bothered about the worktop smelling of **** haha so i panicked and flame throwered it with some chain moisture displacer :lol:


just cause your deadlift was at 72.5kg today? you always had that amount ? lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

nah i used a different bar that weighs more this time, thats literally the most i can get though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool mate, what about strapping things to it? lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

thought about that, but ill settle with high reps for the minute


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool bud  , try mixing it up, give sumo a bash?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

sumo dead lifting?

Can't really see what benefits that gives, me having pretty long legs i tend to enjoy the bit of stretch i can get in the lower back and hams


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hits hamstrings alot more, different movement less area to travel the bar up etc  just something different for you to try while weights arent gona get higher


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

okay mate ill do em next back session  (if i remember)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sister took this of me a couple of weeks ago after id been in the garage haha,

lighting makes me look bigger!

- Pic deleted, decided i dint want my face on here  -

Off for legs and biceps now!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Decent workout

AND

Found a leg and hamstring curl extension for my bench!

So happy!!!!!

so heres how it went...

*Legs*

squat

WU - 40kg x 12

60kg x 8

57.5kg x 9

57.5kg x 8

55kg x 8

55kg x 10 (Not sure where that power came from!)

Calf Raises

24kg x 20

24kg x 17

24kg x 16

24kg x 17

24kg x 16

Then i found the leg curling extension so added these!

Hamstring curls

10kg x 12

20kg x 8

15kg x 8

10kg x 15

Well pleased i found that, hopefully legs should catch up soon!!

*Biceps*

HC

31kg x 12

36kg x 8

36kg x 8

WGC

36kg x 9

33.5kg x 8

33.5kg x 8

BBC FST-7 y0

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

25kg x 8

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

20kg x 9

17.5kg x 9 (almost burst into tears after that set! :lol: )

Now im going to attempt to cook some mince meat.

As far as i'm aware all you do it whack the frozen block in a pan on low flam and keep stiring till brown right?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Like the pic mate  gotta love lighting! Lol whats the thing on your head tho :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha it's my teeshirt, sometimes when im sweating a bit i like half take it off, but like not pull it completely off my head, just keeps my hair out my face really


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao guessing you have long hair? Lol looks like a womans turban type thing  :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

nah it aint that long, justr long enough to get annoying when its sweaty

and i know what you mean :lol: pm me your email address and ill add you on FB if you want


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool  , and cant remember the email address its under so il just drop a link in here tonight when im on the comp :beer:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Chest + Biceps y/day

Chest was pretty good, debating wether or not to not do biceps on mondays now, seeing as im doing fst-7 on thursdays.

anyway

*Chest*

Bench

WU - 40kg x 15

72.5kg x 6 *PB*

67.5kg x 6

62.5kg x 7

57.5kg x 7

55kg x 7

52.5kg x 10

DB Flys

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

*Biceps*

WU - 12kg x 10 (Standing Curls)

Seated DB Preacher Curls

14.5kg x 7

14.5kg x 9

17kg x 6

14.5kg x 7

Standing Concentration Curls

14.5kg x 8

14.5kg x 8

14.5kg x 8

14.5kg x 8

Got awesome pump on my chest felt pretty big


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good work mate and a PB! Good stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers 

Thinking about going on a cut soon, just to see what id look like with a lower BF%, because i am getting a little tubby. Just dont want to lose any muscle, or look skinny


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just do cardio mate dont go cutting just yet! Lol 

Nice work with the benching! You asked for weights and sh1t for xmas?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah think i might get a power rack and some 20 plates, not sure yet though.

And i don't see the point in cardio really, unless i'm trying to loose fat. And if im trying to loose fat i'll diet too. Just getting a bit tubby, would like to see myself a bit leaner, you know, with some decent ab definition etc.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You should mate! Will benifit you well

And the point in cardio is to do what you just said lol no point wasting time cutting when you dont need it mate, just do the cardio few times a week it will help lower fat and keep it at bay while you can still achive muscle mass while in a calorie surplus


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

hmm ill think about it, think ill put it off till after the winter, then get in nice shape for the summer of 2011 so i can get the top off now and again 

Shit shit session today was in such a bad mood by the end of it.

Well i tell a lie, shoulders was great.

Abs on the other hand, eurgh.

*Shoulders*

Lateral Raises

10kg x 12

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

Upright Row

40kg x 13

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Millitary Press

50kg x 8.5 *PB* (Lucky i didn't hurt my back in this, it arched quite a bit trying to ge that last rep, had to give in to it though)

45kg x 7

42.5kg x 7

40kg x 7

*Abs*

Ball Crunches

25

20

16

15

Hanging Corkscrews

5 (1-1)

4 (1-1) (Can't do these for shit, having a proper pull up bar to hang from might bloody help.)

Gave up and went on to..

Alternate Crunches

8 (1-1) (Failed pretty badly on these, mood got pretty bad)

Alternate Ball Crunches

4 (1-1) (These were balls too.)

Thought everything was going wrong so why not some normal ball crunches

Ball Crunches

10

Plank (Legs on ball)

1 Min

ARGH. Absolutely hate oblique work, I cant seem to do any of the exercises well. Mainly because i'm all over the place.

Gets on my tits.

Spose the PB for military pressing wasn't bad tho


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice on on the mill press  up the weight next week?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers  and i think ill see if i can get the full 9 next time without nearly snapping my back :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good work on the mill press there barker. Keep it up mate and don't let the sh!t get you down. Good workout all round i reckon. At least you didn't give in and tried alternate exercises. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Is 9 your goal reps for sets bud?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nah i just don't want to injure my back really, depends what muscle it is. With biceps i keep it below 9. Where as things where form can easily go off i will go up to as much as 12.

Back and triceps. Very good. Got such a pump on my chest from the dips which ive not had before. Overall pretty good solid workout. Did sumo deads just for you too ryan 

*Back*

Sumo Deadlifts

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 10

BOR

62.5kg x 10

62.5kg x 12

62.5kg x 8

62.5kg x 8

Lat Pull Overs

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

*Triceps*

Dips

12

10

8

9

Skull Crusherzzz

27.5kg x 9

25kg x 9

25kg x 9

25kg x 9

Overhead extensions (Barbell)

15kg x 25


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work mate! damn thought the sumos would have been tough and gave you something to work the weight up on again lol need to get you a challenge! i remember reading something somwhere about this thing where 1 rep is split into 5 lifts and you have to do 5x5 on it lol think it was .. 1. deadlift up, 2. SLDL, 3. bb row it, 4. something else then lower and repeat lol seen it in dutch scotts journal i think, sounded nuts haha!

will try find it for you  lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ahh right that does sound a bit mad! Sounds like it could be a bit of a cardio worker too.

Think i have GYNO  (((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Any lumps under nipples mate?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

not lumps but they stick out a little, not because its cold.

Its like my pec goes round, then they puff out a tiny bit from my pecs


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

If there's no lumps then it's probably just fatty tissue, not to worry. Should go when you cut.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

squeeze it, see if it movessss


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ah i didn't realise gyno was specifically a lump, i've had what you're on about ages ago though like when i hit puberty. Well i feel better now, just really wanting to cut


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah thats puberty gyno mate, alot of folk our age can get it its perfectly normal, it would go away in its own time lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

This months pics, taken with a webcam so not amazing, and had to have the mouse in my hand so not hitting the best poses :lol:

Arms look so skinny in the lat spread not sure why


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

lol reps for the arnie head


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Look good in the first pic mate


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

made some nice gains since last thread i seen, well done and keep it up mate  !


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah look pretty big in the first pic, not sure why i'm not really that big, side tricep is a good indication of my size

thanks for the comments


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate moving along nicely! Lmao at the arnie head! Keep pushing on and theres no need for you to cut


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one mate moving along nicely! Lmao at the arnie head! Keep pushing on and theres no need for you to cut


X 2 buddy!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers guys means a lot

abs are really killing today, and i'm seriously so f'ing tired

got Legs and Biceps later with fst-7, not sure if ill pull through it all!


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> This months pics, taken with a webcam so not amazing, and had to have the mouse in my hand so not hitting the best poses :lol:
> 
> Arms look so skinny in the lat spread not sure why


Should really start eating more.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DNL said:


> Should really start eating more.


Really?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ignore that lad matey your doing fine! Whats the plan for legs?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah he's a tool. He neg repped me for showing my condolences to some poor lad that lost his life to cancer.

Here's how legs and biceps went. Seriously there's no way i could do fst-7 in a gym i sound like a mad man grunting my head off! :lol:

*Legs*

Squats

40kg x 12

65kg x 8

62.5kg x 8

60kg x 8 (Fell forwards a bit on the last rep almost f'ed it all up, so i re-did the last rep, didn't want to call it 9 though)

57.5kg x 8

55kg x 8

Leg Curl (these were crap because my feet touch the floor so range of motion was pretty poor.)

15kg x 15

20kg x 15

27.5kg x 12

27.5kg x 16

Hamstring Curls (Loved these)

20kg x 12

25kg x 7

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

1 leg calf raises

12kg x 14

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 10 (i think, forgot to write it down haha)

*Biceps*

Hammer Curls

36kg x 10

36kg x 9

36kg x 8

Wide Grip Curls

33.5kg x 10

33.5kg x 9

31kg x 8

Barbell Curl - FST-7

30kg x 10

30kg x 7

27.5kg x 7

25kg x 8

22.kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

20kg x 8 (ouch.)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just realised on the first page of this thread i said i was benching 50kg, lowering weight each time. Not sure wether to believe that or not!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work! Im the same with reps if it ends up a half rep or something i re do it, tbh probs most of the sets i do are probs 9-10 reps instead of 8 cause i lose count alot :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

losing count is one of the most annoying things ever, do it with abs now and again, ill just randomly start singing the song that's on so im like **** and have to sort of work out how many im on


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> Really?


Yes.



Ryan16 said:


> Ignore that lad matey your doing fine! Whats the plan for legs?


And ok he might be doing fine but could do better. Sometimes the truth needs to be said for someone to do better


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Of course i could do better i never said i was doing perfectly.

I just find it hard to get all my meals in, i'm not earning so i have to eat what i can find and what i have time for.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

I aint earning. I get by on 50 quid a week. If you cant eat it drink it.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I get £15 a week. Sometimes not even that.

p.s, feel free to put me to shame with a picture of your awesome body...


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

I aint being a cock. Gains dont come easy, everyone needs a push in the right direction now and then.

P.s - no


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Barker said:


> Of course i could do better i never said i was doing perfectly.
> 
> I just find it hard to get all my meals in, i'm not earning so i have to eat what i can find and what i have time for.


you living at home? if so will your parents get the food in? if so then start eating more... even if you have 3 large meals a day and a couple of shakes then its doable... things are very very very tight at the moment and getting in the food can be tricky... just make sure you train well... and sensibly...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

IMO Barker, you're doing okay mate - in fact, better than a lot a people would do who don't have an current income stream. Just stick with it mate, keep at it and strive to achieve the best that you can with what you have. :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers guys

@Greyphantom, that's pretty much how it goes, i tend to have larger meals rather then a few smaller meals. Although just recently ive been splitting my lunch up now and again, so i have like breakfast, 2 lunches, a big tea then if i have time maybe an omlette or something an hour before bed. I also have 3 shakes, 2 when im not training.

I'm getting a lot of cllege work now though, and i know it will affect my training, because ill get in from college, eat, workout, eat again, then i have like 2 hours if that to do work before i have to get some sleep. I also find it very hard to concentrate on my work so in actual fact i probably only spend around 40mins actually doing the work.

ah well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Agree with grey, tbh im earning and still take the cheapest option for food :lol: spend about 30-40 quid max a week, usually 30, 4 out of 7 of my meals the protein comes from shakes, 2 in the morning (breakky and 10 min break at work) then as soon as i get in from work sorta pre workout then pwo lol your doing well from the limited stuff you have so keep pushing


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Barker said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> @Greyphantom, that's pretty much how it goes, i tend to have larger meals rather then a few smaller meals. Although just recently ive been splitting my lunch up now and again, so i have like breakfast, 2 lunches, a big tea then if i have time maybe an omlette or something an hour before bed. I also have 3 shakes, 2 when im not training.
> 
> ...


Then you should be able to get enough food in... plus the shakes and presto your proteins all taken care of... :thumb:

re the training/uni dynamic... look to shorten your training period without compromising your gains/progress or goals... 5x5 for eg only takes me 30-45 mins per workout... gives great results and gives me more time to do other things (which is good cos lately the bl00dy house has needed loads of work to get ready for the flaming winter...)


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Unflavoured whey - 35 quid for 5kg.

Oats cheap as fuk.

extra virgin olive oil cheap as fuk.

Theres 3-4 meals a day! pennies.

Eggs - 3 quid for 30 at asda, theres 5-6 meals across a week there with some toast added.

and whatever else is in the house tuna, chicken etc etc.

I am tight as fuk and skint but i get by, i live with my dad, fair enough i just lost my job so ive got nothing to do atm but just make everything cheap, no need to over complicate matters, if you wana get big keep it basic, wana get strong, keep that basic. Just eat well, rest well and find time to chill.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

shit shit shit session.

ARGH. I'm putting it down to the fact i went to coventry at the weekend so i missed out on a shake and 5g of creatine. Literally i cant think of any other reason my strength was down. Pissed off.

Here it is;

*Chest*

WU - 2 sets of 10 - Perfect push-ups (dad bought them, just a gimmick imo)

Bench

70kg x 7

67.5kg x 6 (got trapped under)

65kg x 6 (trapped again)

62.5kg x 8

60kg x 8

57.5kg x 8

55kg x 10

55kg x 7 (trapped again)

52.5kg x 8

Few more sets than normal because i kept getting pissed off and re-doing sets.

DB Flyes

12kg x 10 (Got cramp in right hamstring half way through, yet another thing to get on my tits)

12kg x 10

Wide grip push ups

12

Thought id add them in for the fun of it.

Biceps

WU - 12kg x 12 (standing curls)

Preacher DB curls

15.5kg x 7

14.5kg x 10

14.5kg x 10

14.5kg x 10

Standing concentration curls

14.5kg x 10

14.5kg x 10

14.5kg x 10

14.5kg x 9

Resistance band curls

16

Put me in a pretty bad mood the lack of strength in my chest, but whatever i made up for it with more sets.

also there's something up with my left forearm. When i do like curls the bone really aches, as if it's weak or something. Quite worrying.

Thinking about getting rid of one bicep day and adding another abs day.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What was your food like last night? Missing one shake shouldnt do much harm, were you thinking this before hand? Maybe head was just not in it bud? Nice work on the 70 for 7! Where abouts is the forearm pain?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Benchings looking good and lol shake and 5g of creatine wont do ****

**** I beat PB on one big mac and 1 hours sleep  its all in your head

I also dont eat 6/700 times a day, usually 3 (if im lucky)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah i don't actually think thats why, i just can't think why else my strength is down 

Food yesterday was pretty decent as far as im aware! got my good shake and everything, okay nights sleep too.

And forearm pain is like half way through, can proper feel it in my bone though it's odd


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm odd one, how longs it been getting pain? As for strength mate the body cant always break pbs bud, all in your head maybe? Or maybe it just needed a break and said fvck you :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha maybe mate i dunno, it's not getting a beak though f that!

And it's been giving me jip for about 2 weeks, only really feel it on bicep curls though where it's under some pressure


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Barker said:


> shit shit shit session.
> 
> ARGH.


I'm sure it wasn't mate. As said before, it's all in your head and if you feel you didn't push yourself enough, you gotta make up for it next time. Come on! You know i'm right! :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> I'm sure it wasn't mate. As said before, it's all in your head and if you feel you didn't push yourself enough, you gotta make up for it next time. Come on! You know i'm right! :thumb:


Yeh you are, just hate getting trapped under, i think i need to be more reasonable when i'm on my own and not try do too much, although if i'm honest i was doing 2.5kg less than when my dad spots for me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you jerk atall on curls? Maybe thats the cause of it bud?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

nah man, slow and controlled


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not tooo bad session, wouldn't call it good though.

Forgot what i did military press wise last time, thought 50kg was a new PB, just checked and i did it last week :lol:

Shall up the weight next week.

Abs were aching like shit on the first set, weren't too good.

*Shoulders*

Lateral Raises

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

Upright Rows

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Mill Press

50kg x 8

47.5kg x 8

54kg x 8

42.5kg x 9

*Abs*

Ball Crunches

20

20

17

15

15

- Had a break, messed around with some resistance bands which are balls, went to the toilet then did another 3 sets -

20

15

15

Merrrr. Hate abs.

Not sure wether to workout tomorrow. Off to my mates for his 18th later, not sure wether to take the day off.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just workout tomorrow then the next day is free to recover from hangover  lol, id do mil press first mate and get more weight shifted :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah i reckon i will do next time mate, makes more sense to do big weight first then fatigue the muscles with lighter weights i suppose.

Taking the day off today, gonna try batter a load of college work before i go out, knowing me i wont get on with it thought ill just be on here all day :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao enjoy the 18th!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Shit night.

Full sausage fest. Was one lass but this lad wouldn't move off the sofa so full on cock blocked. Then she ****ed off.

Ended up sleeping on a trampoline outside on my own because i got pissed off with everyone not shutting up.

Then i had to get the bus home in the morning and i hate busses.

Gonna try hit back and triceps later, can see it being a crappy session though.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats one fail from your mate lol dont let it affect you, gotta keep your normal mind and training mind seperate!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats one fail from your mate lol dont let it affect you, gotta keep your normal mind and training mind seperate!!


Wise words from a young lad there Ry.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right just before i go do legs and biceps ill post up from yesterday

Note: Been on the p1ss the night before so was a little rough

*Back*

Sumo Deadlift

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12 (got a massive headache after this set)

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 10

Had to have like a 6-7 min breather and wait for the headache to go away was killing me)

Bent Over Row

62.5kg x 12

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

Lat Pull-Over

22kg x 12

28kg x 10 *PB*

28kg x 10

28kg x 10

*Triceps*

Dips

12

11

9

10

Skull Crusherzzzz y0!

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

22.5 kg x 12 (forgot to write it down, was either 12 or 15, ill go with 12 to be safe)

Close Grip Push-up (using those crappy perfect push-up things)

13

Yeah so legs and bi's now, yeah buddyyyy


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Got no college work done at all, glad it's a rest day tomorrow.

Pretty good session went heavier on legs, they're catching up i reckon.

*Legs*

Squats

50kg x 10

70kg x 8 *PB*

65kg x 8

60kg x 8

55kg x 12

Leg Curls (are the called leg extensions? cant remember)

20kg x 12

25kg x 12

27.5kg x 12

27.5kg x 12

27.5kg x 12 (Did slow negatives on all these sets because the reps were pretty high so i was trying to fatigue the muscles by doing slow negs)

- Didn't bother with hams, were aching from the sumo deads -

One Leg Calf Raises

22kg x 15

22kg x 15

22kg x 14

22kg x 13

*Biceps*

Hammer Curls

38kg x 10 *PB*

38kg x 9

36kg x 9

Wide Grip Curlsp

36kg x 8

31kg x 9

31kg x 9

Barbell Curls - FST-7

30kg x 12

30kg x 8

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 9 (Nearly died)

Forearm was hurting pretty bad, when i barbell curl my forearms feel weird, like twisted not sur eif that's causing it, but i put up with it. Not going to bother with biceps on monday, probably just hit chest really hard, give my forearm a week to sort itself out.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe hitting bis twice a week is whats causing it? And the leg exercise is it where your legs start at the position like your sitting down on a chair and extend legs up? If so its leg extensions, if they start out straight and bring them down its leg curls 

Nice work on the squats mate! Keep it up


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh yeah, i start sitting normally then extend my legs, thought the others were just called hamstring curls, cheers for tha

and thanks  , really not keen on squats though, feel pretty unsafe


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right not bothering with biceps today due to dodgey forearm

sooo, wanting to hit chest very hard, think i might fst-7 it, ill see how i feel when im in there


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Well that went, erm, not too bad, was expecting it to go a bit smoother than it did though. Weight was stupidly down

*Chest*

incline bench

60kg x 10

60kg x 8ish (didn't rack it properly had to lower it)

57.5kg x 10

Flat DB Flyes

14.5lg x 10

14.5 kg x 8

12kg x 12

Flat Bench - FST-7, reps were poor

55kg x 12

55kg x 6

50kg x 6.5 (got so close to racking it, literally like a centimeter away)

47.5kg x 7

45kg x 7

42.5kg x 6

40kg x 7

Strength was stupidly down, still got a mad ache after, spose that's all that matters :/


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Feeling a bit sh1t right now, i wont go too in-depth into why, just get myself in sh1t all the time.

Right rear delt is hurting and ive got an aching pain to the right of my groin.

Anyway heres todays workout.

*Shoulders*

Mill Press

WU - 37.5kg x 10

60kg x 4 - PB i guess, poor reps tho

50kg x 7

45kg x 8

40kg x 8

Upright Row

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Lateral Raises

12kg x 12

14.5 x 10

14.5 x 10

BB Shrugs

65kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Abs*

Ball Crunches

First set lost count, just went to failure-ish

20

15

15

12

-10 second rest-

Ball Plank

1 Min


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not bad sesh, gotta love triceps.

*Back*

Deads

72.5kg x 15

Sumo Deads

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 10

72.5kg x 10

BOR

62.5kg x 12

62.5kg x 10

62.5kg x 10

62.5kg x 10

Lat Pull Overs

27kg x 10

27kg x 10

27kg x 10

27kg x 10 (was a bit generous with the rest periods i must say.)

*Triceptorus Rex*

Dips

14 * PB*

11

10

9

Skull Crusherzzzz

30kg x 9 (possible PB cba to check haha)

27.5 x 10

27.5 x 8

25kg x 12.5

Just finished about 400g chicken (im guessing it's 400g as the chciken fillet pack was 805g and i had half of it) and a fair amount of rice.

Probs my favorite meal now, chicken, rice, peas and tommy k


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

alright mate training looks like its going good 

personally i feel fst-7 works best when used for isolation movements eg flys,lateral raises,tricep rope pulldowns etc you tried it for isolation movements ?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Now then you arsey bastard.

Yeah it probably does, although my chest hasn't stopped aching yet so it definately did some work. Usually do it on my biceps, i.e tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

some nice work been put in matey! why the fecks everyone so down, its cause i aint here aint it ? you all cant live without me :whistling:  ..


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right not updated this in a while,

training was going good,

but my dads had an email from my I.T teacher saying it's going the same way as last year (failing).

So now he's not letting me go in the garage, i.e work out.

Today is my first training day without the garage. So im going to call it chest and triceps and just do some push ups and hope i can find some weight to put on my back or something :/

Life eh


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty sketch workout but hey

here's how it went, for the weight i put a load of books in my bag, weighed them it came to 9.5kg. Tried to keep the rest times to around 1 min too

*Chest*

Wide Grip Push-up

9.5kg x 21

9.5kg x 11

9.5kg x 10

9.5kg x 10

9.5kg x 10

9.5kg x 10

9.5kg x 10

Incline Push-up

20

15

13

*Tricep*

Dips

12

9

7.5

Bed Dips

15 (feet raised)

15 (feet on floor)

Tricep extensions - 1 arm

9.5kg x 12 (right shoulder was being weird for all of these)

9.5kg x 8

9.5kg x 8

Tricep extensions - both arms

9.5kg x 15


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Improvisation mate - that's the key. Well done with continuing and not just giving up. Things are looking good too with your workouts buddy.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers mate, dad wasn't happy when he saw me doing dips on the backs of two chairs in the conservatory haha

Just because he's a tool and has took away the one thing i get enjoyment from doesn't mean i'm going to stop working out!

Just not sure how to do shoulders tonight, cant do handstand push ups i'm weak ahah


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

*Shoulders*

Handstand shoulder press - Head felt like it was going to burst

5

3

Jack Knifes - looked on youtube and aparently this is the name, like a push up with your ar5e in the air

18

15

13

13

Lateral raises - Kinda hard doing it with a bag with a load of books in haha

9.5 kg x 11

9.5kg x 11

9.5kg x 10

9.5kg x 10

*Abs*

Crunches - Folded pillow under lower back, makes it harder!

25

15

15

12

12

15


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good on ya mate for pushing on! Maybe you should invest in charles bronsons solitary fitness lol meant to be good for no weights exercises, supposidly even has ones for your d1ck haha!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Who hasn't seen Scooby AJ!

And Ryan, like i'd need one for my D1ck 

Cheers lads, hopefully ill be back in there next week, spose a week of bodyweight exercise will be a nice bit of muscle shock!

Chest is actually hurting quite a bit today so it worked!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good lad! Stay focused and keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao cocky lad! Hows training? Back in yet?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

gonna take this week off i reckon, dads not letting me back in the garage and he's took the key the pathetic pr**k, feeling a man flue coming on too, week out cant hurt right?

Will give me chance to try catch up on college work, although i just got an iPhone which isnt helping!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Week off cant hurt mate, ooo what iphone you get?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yo been a while since i last posted!

Still training boys don't worry 

Just thought id pop by to update the max weight im lifting atm

Bench: 80kg x 6

Mill Press: 60kg x 7

Squats: 80kg x 8

Sumo Deads: 105 x 8

Dips: 15 (going to start weighting them soon i think)

Skull Crushers: 35 x 12

Yeah ill leave it at that for the mo. Pretty displeased with my arms  took some times off fst-7 while i was a bit ill over the harsher winter times as it's just too intense but im back doing it now.

Also thinking about some cardio by the end of Feb to get cut for the summer 

cheers


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

strenths gone up alot since i last checked mate, well done!

any recent pictures?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers dude, not as of yet ill take some when i remember, there's not a lot of difference though really, although people have been saying im getting pretty big im just not seeing it :/


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

forgot to mention my bent over row is getting rather strong compared to everything else i can lift. Was doing 80kg for 12 reps last week! But i have a lat imbalance


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice numebrs matey, keep pushing, if you have a lat imbalance now i wouldnt worry, it will sort its self out in time as you grow


----------

